# Wössner Vietnam Star



## Ayreon (Jun 2, 2013)

I have had this plant a couple of years but this is the first time its in bloom.
Looks a lot like a Delrosi, but this cross is roth x vietnamense. The flower is 17 cm across.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## atlantis (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice!! Just love the white colouration in the pouch. It makes a beautiful contrast with the pink background of the rest of the flower.

Very desirable


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 2, 2013)

Rather spectacular.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice, I like it! Bought you it directly at Frans Glanz nursery? I ask this question because it is not on his list for on-line shop.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you! I can't even remember where I got it from. But I have never ordered directly from Franz Glanz...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 2, 2013)

So that's what it looks like, super Mattias! What size was the plant when got it a couple years ago?? Is it slow to mature?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2013)

Really lovely. I'm I off base here, or does that flower have award potential?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes -- awardable.

I think I like it better than Delrossi.


----------



## shadytrake (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2013)

like the intensity of the colour a lot.


----------



## emydura (Jun 2, 2013)

The colour is wonderful. I have put in an order for a couple of these. I hope they turn out like yours.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 2, 2013)

WOW! What an awesome flower!


----------



## abax (Jun 3, 2013)

Really beautiful color.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, very cool blooms Mattias !!!! And such a fine shape!!!

Mine is becoming a solid plant, but after a few deformed blooms some years ago, no more tentative to flower  !! (Might be a next candidate for a basket) Jean


----------



## Trithor (Jun 3, 2013)

Great uniformity to the colour, well presented petals with fantastic width. Altogether a very WOW plant, congratulations.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah, this guy got its own, well deserved, thread. It's very beautiful, especially the big petals and I really like the dorsal for some reason... I don't know if I like it better than Delrosi though, they're both wonderful roth x parvi hybrids. 

Doing a quick google on this cross, I think yours is something special though.


----------



## Carper (Jun 3, 2013)

Great shape and rich colour.

Gary
UK


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 6, 2013)

Somehow, when I ordered a Phal today, one of these snuck into the shopping cart... I have no idea how that happened. :wink:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 6, 2013)

I love this one even more than vinicolor Delrosi! Very nice!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is very colorful. Well done!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 7, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Somehow, when I ordered a Phal today, one of these snuck into the shopping cart... I have no idea how that happened. :wink:



Very odd, but paphs are strange and sneaky creatures!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 7, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Very odd, but paphs are strange and sneaky creatures!


I believe they may be related to ninjas...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2013)

:ninja:


----------



## chrismende (Jun 7, 2013)

That plant is a MAJOR keeper!


----------



## tenman (Jun 7, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------

